# Polaris 850 XP reliability



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I just posted about the comparison of ATV versus UTV but I have another quick question. I have owned several 4X4 ATV ranging from a Yamaha Wolverine 350 to a Kawasaki Prairie 700 but I have never owned a Polaris. If I do decide to buy a ATV, I really like the looks and features of the Polaris 850XP. Will the Polaris be as reliable as Hondas, Yamahas, & Kawasakis? I plan on keeping it for a long time so ownership cost is important.


----------



## glngib (Feb 1, 2011)

You might try the Polaris Forum. I think for the most part people love them. Nice ride, kind of hard on gas. I have a 2011 Sportsman 400 HO and seems to plow driveways ok. Going to try a long country lane tomorrow with 10" snow. Maybe.


----------



## atv4wheeler (Feb 1, 2011)

I recently looked at the 850XP and loved it. Much better build quality than my Arctic Cat. Arctic Cat has slipped substantially in the quality control department since they moved into their new plant a couple years ago. Their Thundercat is known as the Thunderlemon on most of the forums because of its many, many problems. For some reason Polaris is bashed the most on popular forums. People wonder why their machines break when they put on 31" tractor tires and drive them through water over the top of their machines. For the educated consumer, the Polaris models look really good. Everyone I know that has a Polaris loves it, and I would buy one myself.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

I have 2 polaris's and have no major issues with them and i snowplow commercially with them' plus we use them for trail riding in the summer
only replaced solienod in my 2004 since i owned it. Anymore questions give me a email perry


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

I plow with a 2009 850 xp. There are claims that the 09's had balljoint/tierod problems. Supposedly corrected in 10 &11. Just pushed 10"+ snow. No problems other than the tires suck. I think they changed them in 11. You will love it. I have had no issues with mine.


----------

